

Show HN: Deployments with the Blockchain - kordless
https://www.stackmonkey.com/

======
kordless
I built this last year using OpenStack and Bitcoin technology. The project has
a site at [http://utter.io](http://utter.io). It uses callbacks from Coinbase
to ping the virtual appliances, which can be run by volunteers that have an
OpenStack cluster running and don't mind having strangers launch instances on
them. The use-cases for this are _interesting_ and I'd suggest you treat it
the same as any other early alpha software.

While working on an installer for OpenStack I came up with the idea of
implementing federation with the blockchain. The general idea is that
federation requires identity management, payments and some standard way of
deploying code in a trustworthy way. The blockchain gives you most of that,
although the storage bits are probably better served by something like
Ethereum.

I went around pitching the idea a bit toward the end of the year and got
pretty close to raising a round. Being a solo founder and at least a few years
too early probably didn't help much. I was in the process of converting the
site to use container technologies when I decided to join a German company who
is writing a container stack:
[https://giantswarm.io/](https://giantswarm.io/).

The whole shebang is Open Source and I'm happy to answer questions about it,
if anyone has them:
[https://github.com/stackmonkey/](https://github.com/stackmonkey/)

~~~
davidgerard
>The use-cases for this are interesting

.. and by "interesting", we mean of course "botnets."

------
dark_knight3141
very intersting

